
Microsoft:AI is finally ready  to help solve Earth’s environmental woes - Ours90
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/microsoft-says-ai-finally-ready-broader-use-help-solve-earths-environmental-woes/
======
pietz
How can people who know a thing or two about machine learning help to use
their skills for environmental causes?

------
rbanffy
Blue Planet of Death? ;-)

